# Minty 1986 Cannondale from Goodwill..



## gben (Apr 12, 2018)

Nothing spectacular, but a nice bike that must have mostly hung on a wall somewhere. Just laying at the local Goodwill today.   21" frame is too small for mutant me, but maybe can trade for a tall bike someday. According to the 86' brochure it is an SR400 model. Anyway nice time capsule.


----------



## gben (Apr 13, 2018)

And she's gone. A friend of mine who is the most die-hard collector of old road-bikes in town stopped by while he was out riding and when he saw this Cannondale he immediately wanted it. I knew he would give it a great home so I said he could have it if he just gave me what I paid for it, and he was back the next morning with his automobile and took it away. I am glad I found the bike and got it to a good home as it deserves it. There is probably a number of Cannondale road bikes out there from this year, but I doubt many of them are all original and minty as this one is. My friend said he would clean it up and get it ready for the road and he would just take it out once or twice a year to parade it.


----------

